# Dark Wheat Beer



## Mullet (16/4/06)

Hi All,

I have just recently stepped into the world of home brewing. Sampled my first brew last night and seeing as I am still alive and can see normally I thought I'd give another brew a go. :chug: 

Last night one of my mates suggested a dark wheat beer. Anyone have a kit recipe for one? Also, not knowing what all the acronyms are, is there a defined list anywhere that explains what they all mean?

Cheers!


----------



## PostModern (16/4/06)

Hey Mullet. Dunkelweisbier is a great style. The yeast is the key. Make sure you choose a true weizen yeast to get the clovey/banana flavours.

Acronym guides are all over popular brewing forums. You just need to use the search facilty. I found this thread on this forum.

Enjoy.


----------



## Mullet (16/4/06)

PostModern said:


> Acronym guides are all over popular brewing forums. You just need to use the search facilty. I found this thread on this forum.



Thanks for that. I knew they had different meanings to the same acronyms at work. DME has a very different meaning at work! :huh: 

Cheers!


----------



## Weizguy (16/4/06)

Mullet,

U could prob do a kit recipe with any wheat beer kit and just steep about 30g (just 30) of choc malt grain. The shop where U buy the kit/tin may just throw this in at no cost, as it's such a small amount of grain. U won't need any extra hops, as the style has low bitterness and no added flavour hops.

It will definitely pay to use a German wheat yeast... the ones PoMo mentioned above or the WhiteLabs equivalents.

If ur feeling more adventurous, and keen to use a, say 10 litre, kettle/boiler, send me a pm, and I'll provide a copy of a simple recipe for Dunkelweizen from extract & hops, with some grain. The recipe is from BYO magazine, so I prob shouldn't post it here (potential copyright breach).

Go the weizen!!
Seth out


----------



## NRB (16/4/06)

Seth as long as you note the source, it should be fine...


----------



## Weizguy (16/4/06)

Cool, I'll post it, and if a Mod wants to remove it, they can/will.
I have corrected some gross mistakes with weight conversions from the original recipe and added some details too, so it's not exactly the same.

from BYO magazine Jan-Feb 2005 (Vol 11 no 1)
*Dunkelweizen* (extract with grains).
19 litres of beer (US 5 gallons)

Ingredients
2.7kg liquid wheat malt extract
225g Munich malt (pref German)
225g Vienna malt (pref German)
225g Dark crystal malt (pref German) colour ~65L
28-56g Weyermann Carafa II malt (optional for extra colour)
28g Hersbrucker hops (at 3.5% AA) bittering - 60 min
Yeast - WhiteLabs WLP300 or Wyeast 3068

Method
Steep the grains in approx 2 litres of 68C water for 30 min (grain bag, if U want).
Remove grains and rinse (colander, perhaps) with up to 3 litres of water at 74C.
Add the dilute wort (from grains) to the kettle and top up to about 2/3 volume. If U have a large kettle (say, a keg), you could do a full volume boil of about 23 litres and get 19 litres of wort in your fermentor.
Add the malt as a proportion of your total volume. So, if you boil 8 litres, use about 8/19ths of the total malt extract. Boil with the hops and add the remaining malt 10 min before the end of the boil.

Tip into clean fermentor and top up to 19 litres. Chill to 23C and add yeast culture with aeration.

Ferment to completion and bottle. Too easy!

If I've missed anything, let me know, and I'll fill in the gaps for you.

Seth out


----------

